# Sneak Peak .......



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Oops .....*

forgot pic .....


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Finally broke away from the split limb. Good choice.

Looks pretty tiny....you gonna oleave us hangin' or what?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Yea ... both the Yukon ....*

and Summit series feature their new solid limb ....  
Will try to post more info soon .....


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

It would be nice if Alpine got back in the Target game. Back in the early nineties they had the Alpine Silverado which was one of the best looking bows out there at that time. I was a diehard Alpine guy for years until I switched to Hoyt. The customer service at Alpine is probably the best in the business. If they came out with a decent 38-40" Axel to Axel bow with a 7-8" brace height I would probably go back..........None the less, there 2005 bows are pretty nice. Our local dealer just got a Denali in and it is sweet. Alot of thought went into the grip (most important in my opinion)........Would be nice on a TARGET BOW


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*ArchMachineDude ......*

..... there's always something in the works .....
you never know ......


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Now that Alpine is offering solid limb designs, I may have to get with them and get some in my shop, that's really all that was holding me back was the split limbs.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Much better pic ....*

:d


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*ttt*

:d :d


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Sorry guys ....*

looks much better on my end ....
will see what we can do about it .....  
JK


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Sorry guys/gals ....*

but I think we've got a winner here .....
This pic should be WAY BETTER !!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Finally some specs ....*

sorry for the delay .....  

ATA 33.5"
Brace 7.5"
50,60,or70#
26"-30" Draw Lengths
5.5" Sight Window

Hope that helps ...
Thanks for your PM"s
JK


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

*summit*

what year is this bow, and how much will it cost?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*It's a ....*

2005-06 model ..... 
Pricing should be available shortly .... it's still in the "final stages" of preproduction .....


----------

